# carlton self proplled stump cutter's



## ROLLACOSTA (Mar 24, 2005)

Are any of you guy's using carlton self proplelled stump cutters ie the sp7015 48-60hp machine or the sp8018 trx 79 hp or hurricane trx 125 hp

How do you like them/it ?,im not so keen on these models due to the fact they are not direct drive like the vermeer 50/60tx rather they are belt driven [cutter wheel]..but the price compared to the vermeer 60tx may change my mind


----------



## phillytreeking1 (Mar 25, 2005)

Get a Rayco Super Rg50 4x4. enough said.


----------



## a_lopa (Mar 25, 2005)

i agree even the standard rg50 is well worth it


----------



## ROLLACOSTA (Mar 28, 2005)

are the tank's on the rg 50 made of steel ,i had an rg20 hd and the inside of the tank went rusty.Plus i hear a lot of rayco owner's always moaning about having to replace bearing's


----------



## Lumberjack (Mar 28, 2005)

Rolla, I hava 2 Rayco Grinders, the RG50 and the RG85.

The bearing moans arent the fault of Rayco, its a bearing its made to wear.

As to a rusty tank, I have never heard of that.

We have owned the RG50 for 7 years and the RG85 4 years.

We perfer Rayco over any other self propelled, but we havent tried the vemeer tracked machine. We still think that it will eat grass alive.

Get a rayco!


----------



## Liston (Apr 1, 2005)

*Carlton grinders*

Get a demo side by side Carlton v Rayco and the proof is in the pudding.

Carlton will far out perform all others and the build qaulity is second to non.
The 7015 and 8018 trx's are standard with cable and radio remote for the money. Also there is a 8018TRx working in the UK in the south. check it out.
Home Grown Timber, Faygate, west sussex.

the fact that you can't get a Carlton off the shelf proves the point that these machines are in demand and not stock piled waiting for a customer.


----------



## ROLLACOSTA (Apr 1, 2005)

ahh mr LISTON i was wondering when you might take a peak at this forum ,LEE WINGER IPSWICH,I WILL BE IN TOUCH FOR A DEMO SOON ..will you take my vermmeer as a px??


----------



## juststumps (Apr 3, 2005)

*stump grinder*

hi!!! just found this site.. been lurking for a few days....don't know about carlton..but i have a vemeer sc352... was going to get a rg50,,,,,sc352 $20,000,,, rg50 $30,000,,,super50 $40,000 picked the vemeer sc353...ten,, twenty thou,,,, thats a lot of stumps....


----------



## a_lopa (Apr 5, 2005)

Liston said:


> Get a demo side by side Carlton v Rayco and the proof is in the pudding.
> 
> Carlton will far out perform all others and the build qaulity is second to non.
> The 7015 and 8018 trx's are standard with cable and radio remote for the money. Also there is a 8018TRx working in the UK in the south. check it out.
> ...



all it proves is there not willing to mass produce,its rayco or nothing for me


----------



## P_woozel (Apr 7, 2005)

I want a larger hp tracked machine, Have an RG50 now I like it alot but I do lots of stumps over 4' and want more power, plus in these new yards at some of the places where there is sod on glaical till crap I get stuck frequently, or choose not to try. I was wondering about the Carlton 125hp machine. Now I see bandit has a 80hp rig on tracks too.


----------



## Liston (Apr 8, 2005)

Wrong

The Carlton 4400/4 is still avalible but has a number change now 7015
still avalible on wheels.

Carlton product numbers are now swing width x depth ie:7015 is 70 x 15.

For every machine that gets bogged down, there are two other manufactures machines that won't cut due to the machine slidiing away from the stump on the swing .

Its swings and roundabouts.


----------



## mtcates (Apr 8, 2005)

I have a carlton 4400-4 and it works well for me. When I first got it I will admit that it was frustrating about it getting stuck while grinding stumps. It would not get over the chips that it created. As with all pieces of equipment, We learn to use it to it's potential within time and this machine is no exception. I now know just how to keep the chips swep out of the way using the cutter wheel and it gets over them just fine. I also have a Vermeer track machine and even though traction is not a problem, I must still keep the chips out of the way on a large stump because they just get in the way. One thing I could suggest for your traction problem is to put tire chains on the tires as I did. Also when you have one tire spinning just swing the cutter wheel over that tire for weight and Presto, You have instant positive traction. There is a learning curve on using this machine as there is with others but with time and common sense it is a very productive machine. I average about 250 hours a year on my Carlton 4400-4 and average about $300.00+ per hour with it. I think any of the major 3 stump grinder Manufactures are good machines but I would have to give the nod to Rayco and Carlton. Oh by the way, I just called Rayco yesterday and they now make the RG 90 which will be out this summer. It's the Super RG 50 with an 87 Horse Power Turbo Diesel Engine and it will still get through the 36 inch gate. Its about $47,000.00. As far as Carlton, for those of you who know about the Hurricane TRX, It's got a Caterpillar Mini Track Hoe Undercarriage and it Spins 360 degrees on the turret. Thats a cutting width of 18 feet, and it now comes with a 250 Horse Power Engine, and of course the standard Proportional wireless remote control. What a machine! Its about 85 Grand!


----------



## a_lopa (Apr 8, 2005)

the rg 90 sounds nice


----------



## Xtra (Apr 8, 2005)

Tree Co how old is your 4400-4?
I have a '98 and the wheels are fused together, maybe with a spool for the differential? It makes turning a pain, especially on the pavement with the dual wheels attached. At 3500 lbs I don't know how you can get it on your trailer with one wheel drive.

The new replacement model has new taller better traction tires. The older models have forklift tires (useless in snow, sand, or mud . . . as you know). I spoke to techs at Carlton the new tires won't fit the older machines because they use a different size rim.

My 4400-4 won't climb over chip piles either. I bought it used, so I thought the drive motor was going, I guess that's just the machine. With a fresh set of greenteeth that grinder is a stump eating monster and as already stated it's built like a tank!


PS: After a big rebuild this winter (new bearings, wheel shaft, belts, cutters) I got to know the working end of the grinder real well. Feel free to ask if you have any questions. Also if you ever need a new poly chain/drive belt and Carlton can't ship one out fast enough let me know . . . I always keep one in stock, for emergencies.


----------



## Xtra (Apr 8, 2005)

Wow, I'm surprised a fairly new model would have one wheel drive. You could have the differential welded solid, I know they do that for mud trucks.
I can't even get my Rayco 1625 Jr. on the trailer if I forget to lock the wheels (each wheel can be locked into drive or free position) it just takes a hard turn on the gate.

I did a pretty extensive search for a better tire, but it seems the only tires that fit our rims rim, is the tire we have. I also thought about using tire chains, but I was concerned about damaging a driveway or sidewalk.


----------



## Xtra (Apr 9, 2005)

It will turn with the "solid" axel but it's a long, slow turn but with little to no damage on turf. On the pavement it actually turns quicker if you don't put the wheels in a full turn (they just sorta skid when turned fully) also extending the front out puts more wheight on the front wheels so it turns quicker.

I have to load my grinder backwards ie: cutter wheel first. 
I load my 1625 on my trailer front end first, but I have to I extend the front end out all the way to put more weight on the front.

<you might know this already . . .>
If you get stuck real deep, lower the cutter wheel (while not spinning) to lift the rear wheels (not too high) and then swing the cutter to drag the drive wheels onto more solid ground. I still can't believe they would sell that model with only one drive wheel. Have you checked with a dealer to make sure that isn't a defect or maybe it has a limited slip diffrential that is worn-out?

I also found that lowering the air pressure down to about 50 psi in the rear wheels helps the traction.


----------



## mtcates (Apr 9, 2005)

Dan I Ordered the tire Chains from a Pewag Dealer. Do a search on the Internet for Pewag Tire Chains and you should be able to go from there. I never had a problem with the chains damaging a driveway or sidewalk, at least not enough to be of any consequence. I have however had a homeowner question the black marks that my tracked machine leaves when turning on concrete. I really hate toating Plywood to every turn spot so I would rather use my wheeled machine. Yes the machine is very light in the front and to fix that problem I mounted a 10,000 lb hydraulic winch on the front. It adds about 150 lbs to the front and when needed I can get up a hill no other machine can. As far as it raising a wheelie getting on the trailer, It doesn't do that any more with the winch installed but What I did before the winch was on is; When the front end starts to raise just lower the cutter wheel and it pushes the front end back down. For better traction you should run about 15 lbs in the tires all the way around. It sounds too light I know but just try it. It gets over street curbs way easy with the low pressure and much better traction all around. It is also much easier on the turf with the low pressure. It does sound like your Limited Slip Differential is not working properly. If my machine is on ground anywhere near level i have positive traction. If one wheel starts to spin I just rotate the cutter wheel over that tire and I have positive traction again. Maybe someone here can tell you more on this but the wrong kind of differential gear oil can cause the clutches in the differential to not work properly. Just changing to a different gear oil could help.


----------



## Xtra (Apr 9, 2005)

mtcates,
I never tried the pressure that low (I was afraid it would pop the wheel off the rim), does the machine bounce while cutting? I had a leak in my other grinder's drive tire and when the pressure went too low it would bounce while cutting.

I like the idea of the winch. I been wanting to add one ever since this winter when I couldn't get my grinder back up the trailer's ramp due to ice and snow. Did you have any pictures? I was thinking about using a 2" receiver type hitch mount.

I'd also like to fabricate a plow (from an ATV) like the Rayco super 50 & 80 have, to backfill the holes.


----------



## mtcates (Apr 9, 2005)

I've never had a problem with my machine bouncing unless the cutters are extremely dull and then it has nothing to do with the air pressure in the tires. As far as the tires coming off the rim with 15 lbs in the tires, no problem there. The tires use a tube anyway so no chance of a flat by the bead popping off the rim. They do flatten out a little on the contact patch but not as much as you would think. I do think you should try the 15 lbs air pressure. It works very well, especially going over rough terrain like larger rocks and street curbs. Yes the winch mount is on a 2 inch receiver and I also have a small receiver welded to the boom so I can mount the winch on the other end of the machine just in case I must pull from the other end. the winch is also cordless remote control. It's nice to use grinding a stump on a steep hillside. I just approach the stump from the top side and use the winch to assist in moving the machine as needed. As far as the plow is concerned, Carleton makes one to fit on the boom. I don't have one but I am considering getting one.


----------



## Xtra (Apr 9, 2005)

I'll try the lower pressure, I forgot they use tubes.
That's another good idea the winch mount at both ends.
(and a mount on the chipper, and the front of the trucks, and the trailer, and . . . . .)


----------



## ROLLACOSTA (Apr 12, 2005)

ive got a feeling i won't be getting a 4400-4..thank the lord for AS


----------



## ROLLACOSTA (May 9, 2005)

does the sp7015 have one motor to each front wheel or are they still one wheel drive ??


----------



## mtcates (May 11, 2005)

*7015*

the 7015 has a dana 44 axel cut short for the drive wheels. It has a limited slip differential. The older machines had positive traction but it was nearly impossible to turn on pavement and was tough on grass due to the inside wheel slipping in a turn from the positive tratoin. The limited slip works great. If I ever get one wheel spinning I just swing the cutter wheel towards that tire and at some point I have positive traction and both tires will pull. the new 7015 has Small skidsteer tires with agressive traction and it gets around very well. Carlton is working on a four wheel drive model that should be out early next year. The current 7015's have a 2 speed drive with a high speed travel mode at the flip of a switch. they are now installing a hydraulic oil cooler on these machines. It has an air/oil cooled 60 HP Deutz 3 cylinder turbo diesel engine. It will fit through a 36 inch gate with the removal of the outer dual wheel. The outer wheel comes off with just one bolt. I just ordered a new 7015 and Carlton is factory installing an 11 thousand pound hydraulic winch that operates by the same remote control that operates the machine. It just has an extra switch for the winch. It should climb any hill around with the winch and it can assist in grinding on hills.


----------



## ROLLACOSTA (May 12, 2005)

MTCATES why are you ordering a wheeled carlton 7015 instead of a tracked version ??


----------



## mtcates (May 12, 2005)

The reason I'm ordering a wheeled 7015, Well it's just that by far the majority of my work is on nice lawns and a tracked machine is not as turf friendly. I have a tracked machine but it does not get used very much in the type of work that I do. Tracks are wonderful on turf in a straight line but try doing a job where it it is tight and you must skid turn the machine and you will see what I mean. I have used the tracked machine many times and it is just not turf friendly. If tracks were more turf friendly than wheels, lawn mowers would have tracks instead of wheels. It really depends on what kind of work is in the area where you will be working. The winch on my wheeled machine is for the times when I get stuck in an unimproved area or to assist in grinding on a hill. Demo a track machine on a nice lawn and then demo a wheeled machine. If you don't mind hauling plywood around for every tight turn then a tracked machine is the way to go but I hate carrying plywood. Try going over a tall street curb with a tracked machine and then do the same with a wheeled machine with low air pressure in the tires. The tires with low pressure is far better going over curbs, rocks, roots, etc. Heck I'm trading in my vermeer 50tx tracked grinder for this wheeled 7015.


----------



## a_lopa (May 13, 2005)

theres a 4400 for sale here cheap with low hours,that says it all


----------



## mtcates (May 14, 2005)

I guess I got a good machine then because mine has a very good working limited slip differential. I can have positive traction at will by just swinging the boom to the correct position. Heck its an automotive rear end, If yours dont have positive traction when you need it just replace the rear differential with a detroit locker. I dont know what to say about others having a hard time with the 4400 getting stuck unless its just the terrain they are working in. I dont have a problem with it. I also run 12 to 15 pounds of air in the tires. I will admit I have gotten stuck and occasionally get a job on steep terrain and that is the purpose of the winch on mine. I guess its just where in the world you are and the type of soil and terrain. Heck I'm so productive with mine that I have a tree company that pays me 250 dollars per machine hour to grind stumps for him. Maybe I'm just a darn good operator. I do have video game hands and I rarely see anyone as efficient on machinery as I am. I will get a tracked carlton machine in the future if my business continues to grow. It will be their 140 horsepower mini Hurricane track model with 360 degree rotation and 18 foot cutting width.
The winch is a Mile Marker 70 series 10,500 pound line pull. It has a 2 speed retrieve. 8 feet per minute at 10,500 lbs or 48 feet per minute at 1600 lbs line pull. It also has a free spool function to make quick work of pulling the cable out. I got the winch on the internet, a place called e-winches. The cost was under 600 dollars for just the winch but then you must spend lots more to install it. Carlton is installing the winch on my new machine for dirt cheap. They are making their money on the machine and definitely not on the winch installation. They will mount the winch and do the plumbing including a pressure regulator and an extra electric hydraulic valve with an extra channel on my radio remote to control the winch for only 250 dollars extra.


----------



## abbeystump (Feb 1, 2007)

*Carlton SP7015TRX*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PbV3TZn1oPQ

All you lucky owners ,I just see this on youtube.If you own one :
How many hours??
What has worn?(bearings, belts,)
Are you happy??


----------

